# How long does the AHA CPR card expire?



## mrmonkeey1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Im going to go on a limb and think 2years, yeah? anyone know how much it costs?


----------



## Maya (Jul 7, 2009)

2 years.  You take a class.  4-6 hours, I think.  Somewhere around $100-$120.  Can't remember, exactly.  Go to Red Cross Website or any EMT agency that does CPR certs.  I don't know you, so don't know if you're an EMT already or not.  If not, and you want to become an EMT, make sure it's AHA CPR for Healthcare Provider.


----------



## Maya (Jul 8, 2009)

Oops, I meant AHA, not Red Cross.


----------



## Summit (Jul 8, 2009)

AHA CPR HCP
2 years
$25-$50
Should be included with your EMT class.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2009)

Maya said:


> 2 years.  You take a class.  4-6 hours, I think.  Somewhere around $100-$120.



If you're paying $100 for it you're being screwed. Shop around a bit.


----------



## MRE (Jul 8, 2009)

FYI, Red Cross is now offering a 2 year cert if your agency/state will accept it.  Shop around.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2009)

It last (to the AHA) for 2 years.


Each state is dependent.  Texas requires EMS personnel do it every year.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 11, 2009)

Since when???

CPR is not a requirement for initial or recurrent certification or licensure.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 11, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Since when???
> 
> CPR is not a requirement for initial or recurrent certification or licensure.



For NREMT it has always been a recertification requirement as a copy should be included. 

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Jul 11, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Since when???
> 
> CPR is not a requirement for initial or recurrent certification or licensure.


Every state that I've looked up, along with the NREMT, requires AHA BLS CPR for initial cert and renewal.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 11, 2009)

Look again..........

http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/emstraumasystems/default.shtm

When I submit my paperwork for licensure renewal (as I just did again last month), there is no requirement for a current CPR card, nor have I ever been asked for one from TDH / TDSHS since my initial application back in '92. Initial applicants do have to meet the NR requirements, but that card does not have to stay active when you apply through TDSHS and they do not verify it. For applicants seeking reciprocity without NR, they too do not have to supply a current CPR card.

 In addition to this, the aforereferenced statement of one year is completely invalid. That's the point I was interjecting with a question of possible recent change. After researching and catching up with an old friend who works for TDSHS, I found my original belief still true.

C'mon guys, you know I wouldn't post without having some facts to support my position. Too many piranhas out there these days.......................


----------



## MMiz (Jul 11, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Look again..........
> 
> http://www.dshs.state.tx.us/emstraumasystems/default.shtm
> 
> ...


As I said, *every state that I've looked up*, along with the NREMT, requires AHA BLS CPR for initial cert and renewal.

It was my point that it is common that states require the cert, though it appears as though Texas is one of the exceptions.


----------



## amberdt03 (Jul 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> It last (to the AHA) for 2 years.
> 
> 
> Each state is dependent.  Texas requires EMS personnel do it every year.



uh no they don't....


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 11, 2009)

Than there was either a mistake or a mis-communication at my old EMT school.

Could very well have been "Every year that you're in EMT school" but I was working under the impression that I had to do it once a year.




Oh well, it's free.


----------



## Pudge40 (Jul 12, 2009)

The card expires for as long as it takes you to renew it.  I couldn't resist.:lol:


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 12, 2009)

Look at your freakin card! Seriously....

R/r 911


----------



## daedalus (Jul 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Look at your freakin card! Seriously....
> 
> R/r 911



Someone: "When does my AHA card expire?"
Me: "The day after the date on the card"

I held off posting this. How could this even be a discussion?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Look at your freakin card! Seriously....
> 
> R/r 911





daedalus said:


> Someone: "When does my AHA card expire?"
> Me: "The day after the date on the card"
> 
> I held off posting this. How could this even be a discussion?



Maybe he doesn't have a card.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He's a new member.  Let's look at the possibility that he's not in EMS.


----------



## mrmonkeey1 (Jul 12, 2009)

yeah im a new member, looking to get started on the path of EMS.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome mrmonkeey1, I am new also.  OP look on the front of your card... bottom right has a "recommended renewal date" which is when you need a new one.  I have been always gone June of every odd year... June 03, June 05, June 07, and last month June 09 and my recommended renewal date is june 2011.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 13, 2009)

Actually the AHA card does not expire it says recommended renewal date.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 20, 2009)

NREMT accepts both Red Cross "CPR for the Professional Rescuer" and the AHA "BLS for the Healthcare Provider". Many states accept both, and the Red Cross and AHA have signed SOU's that suggest honoring each other's certifications. States differ on whether or not they'll accept Red Cross, so check locally.


----------

